# Pricing out Walgreens



## Frankland

Hey Guys,

Hope you can help me out, I am not asking you to give me your exact properties and their pricing for Walgreens. 

But I am just wondering on average how much Walgreens are going for per push/season.

I do not want to go out a start low balling or anything but just want to get a feel of what the market is for these Walgreens, most of which I am interested in are, Michigan, Indiana, Ohio.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## mullis56

Someone got a bid package...


----------



## Mick76

LOTS of people got the bid package......


----------



## clark lawn

ya i got a bid pack from 3 different companies all claiming they lready have the contract. i wont do their work for them. 

dont work for national maintenance companies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burkartsplow

i got it from 3 companies also. 1 million dollars!!!!!


----------



## salt guy

I will help. An average walgreens 1-4" will pay about $90 in this area to the national company. they will also pay about the same to salt per application. The 4-6" rate will be about $150. 8"+ will be $200+. I am in the cincinnati market so this should help. any question I would be more that happy to help. Thanks, [email protected]


----------



## Westhardt Corp.

Everybody had to start somewhere, guys. We all know that most clients are NOT going to be sucked in by a wicked (read: unreasonably low) price this year--not after last season.

Besides, if he were to lowball and grab a bunch of stores, he'd likely suffocate playing the waiting game, anyway--like a lot of "new entries" last year. And maybe he's situated right near the tri-state border, and can actually _do _3 states within 25 miles.

Thanks to Chad, for at least being forthcoming.


----------



## mullis56

Good way to put it...


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Frankland;1050429 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Hope you can help me out, I am not asking you to give me your exact properties and their pricing for Walgreens.
> 
> But I am just wondering on average how much Walgreens are going for per push/season.
> 
> I do not want to go out a start low balling or anything but just want to get a feel of what the market is for these Walgreens, most of which I am interested in are, Michigan, Indiana, Ohio.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.


Let me take you to my office, sit down and show you what accounts I have, how much they are worth and who to talk to for you to steal them from me. :laughing:

Either got a Springwise or AGMUS Rfp, both of which are giant wastes of time.


----------



## motodad

I bid 1 last for $65.00 and didnt get the contract.


----------



## RLM

Ours were bid seasonal @ 4-8K each


----------



## exmark1

I just got an email from SMS Assist claiming they have all the Walgreens and were looking for quotes on them


----------



## Camden

exmark1;1053025 said:


> I just got an email from SMS Assist claiming they have all the Walgreens and were looking for quotes on them


Got the same e-mail. I called the guy to ask if they have the contract but he didn't pick up. I'll try again tomorrow.

SMS also takes care of Family Dollar and they definitely have that contract.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Just got a call today. I received the contract for 458 walgreens from Illinois through the midwest up through new england.


----------



## Camden

Burkartsplow;1053037 said:


> Just got a call today. I received the contract for 458 walgreens from Illinois through the midwest up through new england.


Good luck with that. From the looks of your sig you should be able to handle that without any trouble.


----------



## exmark1

Camden;1053028 said:


> Got the same e-mail. I called the guy to ask if they have the contract but he didn't pick up. I'll try again tomorrow.
> 
> SMS also takes care of Family Dollar and they definitely have that contract.


The message said they needed pricing by Monday the 26th, the one attachment had a virus and Norton wouldn't open it... seemed kind of odd


----------



## exmark1

Camden;1053038 said:


> Good luck with that. From the looks of your sig you should be able to handle that without any trouble.


I have 3 snow shovels would that be enough to handle the state of Minnesota?


----------



## Camden

That's odd...the message I was sent didn't have my e-mail address but yet it came to me. I thought that was strange. Did yours have the correct info?


----------



## Camden

exmark1;1053042 said:


> I have 3 snow shovels would that be enough to handle the state of Minnesota?


As long as it doesn't snow you'll be fine.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Camden;1053045 said:


> That's odd...the message I was sent didn't have my e-mail address but yet it came to me. I thought that was strange. Did yours have the correct info?


i thought it was april 1st today. my bad:laughing:


----------



## exmark1

Camden;1053045 said:


> That's odd...the message I was sent didn't have my e-mail address but yet it came to me. I thought that was strange. Did yours have the correct info?


It had my info correct somehow they had my contact info and everything Brice Mendes was the guys name


----------



## Camden

SMS doesn't have the contract. I spoke to Brice this morning and he said they're trying to get the account just like every other national.


----------



## exmark1

Camden;1053157 said:


> SMS doesn't have the contract. I spoke to Brice this morning and he said they're trying to get the account just like every other national.


So they just waste everyones time getting prices even though they don't have any contracts wtf


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Mick76;1050456 said:


> LOTS of people got the bid package......


and ive heard already that they would probably get contracted for much less than we bid... is it possible? sure, but we wont be doing any at those rates. Nothing against the companies trying to get the work, but i think walgreens is shooting themselves in the foot going by the joes they've already contracted with another management company for their landscape management... nothing like a company worth 10k at most out doing your empire for 25% of your prices...


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

clark lawn;1050462 said:


> ya i got a bid pack from 3 different companies all claiming they lready have the contract. i wont do their work for them.
> 
> dont work for national maintenance companies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah a couple said they already had it and didnt, others said its still for bid..

I have a slight inside knowledge local luckily, so i know they were still out for bid and no body had any snow contract yet.

From a business standpoint, i have mixed emotions about their process of putting things out for bid that the management company doesnt even have on contract themselves. I dont like it, but its either that or they offer YOU a price... and more times than not, that prices is seriously half or worse than what i would have quoted them from the start


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

salt guy;1050619 said:


> I will help. An average walgreens 1-4" will pay about $90 in this area to the national company. they will also pay about the same to salt per application. The 4-6" rate will be about $150. 8"+ will be $200+. I am in the cincinnati market so this should help. any question I would be more that happy to help. Thanks, [email protected]


chat has it right here... because walgreens like many other similar retail companies, paid per push or per storm in the past.. theyre looking to save money by appearing to be a "big" contract, when really any plow account thats under 15k per season in most guys book isnt big at all.

I can say from experience, that places like these in last years monster storms averaged probably 3x more for 09-10 than they will pay for 10-11... all theyre going to end up with is subpar contractors , subbed down multiple levels "even though they say you cant do that" and guys who dont show up when theyre already out 100% of the money of the contract by end of January 2011. Walgreens is going to find this out themselves, some management issues have been reshaping their company that was once very thriving.

Salt guy was talking $90 for a push or is that per storm? Dunno about out west, but thats so low we wouldnt take 100 stores at that price. So would it be $180 for a salt and push for 1-2" each time?

Keep in mind, your not only combining averages or prices to get one "seasonal price", think about last season in the east coast, guys that had seasonal jobs for 30k were out that much in their first major dec 09 storm. While other guys are going past happy as heck with all that snow... other contractors are working OT with extra equipment and labor to meet seasonal contract requirements.

How'd you feel if you got those two February 2010 snowzillas back to back and the store managers start calling because they want EVERY spot plowed out? You know you cant because theres 10+ feet of snow piles at every corner row of parking lot already, only way is to get a skid in there and bucket it farther from the building or offsite. Seasonal bids are just that, ONE set price, no matter what happens.

Walgreens is looking for a very low price, and i feel theyre only going to find it in unreliable companies or heck, maybe theyre just plow guys with a name and insurance cert.. but even those guys are going to be the ones most succeptible to major loss if there is ever another heavy season.

I figure it this way. NJ areas around us had ~75" of snow last year, granted over half came in two storms within 10 days in February.. but if you stretch that out over more storms, you'd have billed a TON more money than just two major storms and a lot of snow stacking and relocating.

Assume we get half of that this year, ~32inches, thats still a lot of pushes and these places are pretty anal about salt... they want the lot dry and darned near perfect. When your paid per service, so all is fair, and we get a call from ANYONE at ANYTIME of the day, for sure myself or one of our crew or more will be in a truck to service that property on contract. Now if you already know your getting 10k for a property, and the store calls for more salt, more plow, whatever, mentally it feels like loss from start to finish. Seasonal deals are things only the major players get into mostly because out of their 2-10 million in contracts, if it snows a lot, they make a lot on some accounts and not seasonals, but if it snows zilch, seasonals still pay... levels out the income per season.

With that said, we've only bid a few seasonal deals like this for this season, but many are pressing for seasonal only because they cant "in their minds" have a fiscal repeat of last year where they drained their spending funds on snow.

But getting back to last season, most of us remember HOW BAD things were throughout most of those large storms... i couldn't even fathom being under contract per season for any of that work as we would have bid them assuming ~avg 25" of snow? When you get a freak winter like that at 75", you'd go bankrupt in one season when you should have made a killing for the manhours your company spent with the work.

burkartsplow.. 458! wow! Kuddos to you if you can profit from all them


----------



## Longae29

Thats why you have historical data, look at your averages, and since this would be a high priority type of site, you bid it accordingly, and make sure you have diversity in your contracts overall, some per push, some seasonal.


----------



## Westhardt Corp.

Ramairfreak98ss;1054002 said:


> and ive heard already that they would probably get contracted for much less than we bid... is it possible? sure, but we wont be doing any at those rates. Nothing against the companies trying to get the work, but i think walgreens is shooting themselves in the foot going by the joes they've already contracted with another management company for their landscape management... nothing like a company worth 10k at most out doing your empire for 25% of your prices...


In trucking, we call that "brokering". And everyone tends to go "broke_r_".

:laughing:


----------



## REAPER

salt guy;1050619 said:


> I will help. An average walgreens 1-4" will pay about $90 in this area to the national company. they will also pay about the same to salt per application. The 4-6" rate will be about $150. 8"+ will be $200+. I am in the cincinnati market so this should help. any question I would be more that happy to help. Thanks, [email protected]


These must be real small lots???

Walgreen's around here would go for at least double that if not triple just to get a guy to show up.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Westhardt Corp.;1054141 said:


> In trucking, we call that "brokering". And everyone tends to go "broke_r_".
> 
> :laughing:


lol yeah. Well the company ive seen out there no way in heck could plow a driveway let alone a walgreens.. unless theyre making bank on these accounts in 2010, they wont be paying for more than their house payment/taxes/fuel because theyre certainly gonna need to replace 100% of their equipment come 2011


----------

